# Mk4 Golf Interior Sun-Visor Light Stopped Working? Any ideas?



## tom2000uk (May 1, 2005)

Hi, The passenger side light that comes on when the mirror flap is opened has just stopped working. 
It has been getting dimmer prior to this. I have obviously changed the bulb and there's nothing. 
I have tried testing the entire unit is the drivers side and it works perfect??! 
Any ideas??? Thanks, Tom


----------



## tipsword (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 Golf Interior Sun-Visor Light Stopped Working? Any ideas? (tom2000uk)*

Was wondering if you found the answer for this. I have the same issue with my 99.5 MkIV GTI
Thx
Brian


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 Golf Interior Sun-Visor Light Stopped Working? Any ideas? (tom2000uk)*

Sounds like a bad sun visor - have you checked that?


----------



## tipsword (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 Golf Interior Sun-Visor Light Stopped Working? Any ideas? (dennisgli)*

Nope, 
I am assuming the contact in the visor swivel goes bad? Or is there an actual wire running to a harness someplace (I haven't taken the vior our yet)
B


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 Golf Interior Sun-Visor Light Stopped Working? Any ideas? (tipsword)*

The visors come out with one screw and then there's a connector that plugs into the wiring harness for the interior lights.


----------

